

Russia's secret space shuttles have been sitting in plain sight for 22 years - sakopov
http://www.businessinsider.com/photos-of-russian-abandoned-space-shuttles-by-ralph-mirebs-2015-6

======
detaro
The link that actually matters:
[https://ralphmirebs.livejournal.com/219949.html](https://ralphmirebs.livejournal.com/219949.html)

The headline makes it sound like their location or even existence is somehow
new information, which is not the case. But there are new and cool pictures

------
dm2
According to this document it was stolen:
[http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a160564.pdf](http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a160564.pdf)

